# Hgh vs igf lr3 in the end which will yield better



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Firstly my goal is mass always mass I stay lean by genetics, and I have been on hgh for 2 months now and I'm not seeing super muscle gains which I know come slow but would I be better off using igf lr3? Can anyone give me advantages to using one over the other? Or should I use them both?


----------



## bangwhosnext (Jun 27, 2010)

Freakfactor said:


> Firstly my goal is mass always mass I stay lean by genetics, and I have been on hgh for 2 months now and I'm not seeing super muscle gains which I know come slow but would I be better off using igf lr3? Can anyone give me advantages to using one over the other? Or should I use them both?


Bump. I would also like to know about this. Anyone?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

neither will give you Mass that is fact........

you will get more benefit from GH than IGF-1LR3.....

IGF-1LR3 is just that....

GH will give you the benefits it has on the body (skin, Hair etc) plus it is converted in the liver to IGF-1 so better bang for the buck...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I have been asking this question for a week and Mars sent me a pretty good link which I will post up.. I have IGF 1 and GHRP6 coming my way. I already use Hyge and want to know if its worth running all 3 together...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Props to Mars who sent me this yesterday

http://basskilleronline.com/human_growth_hormone.shtml


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> *neither will give you Mass* that is fact........
> 
> you will get more benefit from GH than IGF-1LR3.....
> 
> ...


Probably a naive question, but why do people take IGF? I was under the impression that after insulin, IGF helped contribute to the greater mass pros carry


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not a niave question at all...people take IGF-1LR3 because they BELIEVE it is what the Pro's take to get huge...  if you was to use IGF-1LR3 sensibly by this i mean not using it every day as desensitization becomes an issue very quickly then you could maybe gain 1-2lbs at most....many believe that the amazing pump you get from the start of using IGF-1LR3 means it will give you Mass but this is a side effect of the product not the result.....

putting Insulin and steroids aside there is no product that will give you Mass....


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Interesting. So pumps aside, I was under the impression that the extra igf encouraged hyperplasia which would promote greater muscle gain long term (in conjunction with training/eating) compared with no extra igf

If not, if IGF just there to help with fat loss?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i am using it for fat loss , running it for 25 days


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

m118 said:


> Interesting. So pumps aside, I was under the impression that the extra igf encouraged hyperplasia which would promote greater muscle gain long term (in conjunction with training/eating) compared with no extra igf
> 
> If not, if IGF just there to help with fat loss?


it is not great at fat loss to be fair, it will cause hyperplasia but its the amount that differs from what people expect and what they get.....as i mentioned you will get 1-2lbs max which in my opinion is not what i would call Mass....


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

reading this its not great at fat loss and not for building mass.

what is the compound used for?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MT5 said:


> reading this its not great at fat loss and not for building mass.
> 
> what is the compound used for?


it is used for both, my point being it is not great that does not mean it does not happen......it is all down to what you expect from it and as i said in my initial post you will not get Mass from it.......but the 1-2lbs it might give will mature over time with steroid use and that 1-2lb might become 7-10lbs in years to come.....


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

interesting,

thanks pscarb.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it is used for both, my point being it is not great that does not mean it does not happen......it is all down to what you expect from it and as i said in my initial post you will not get Mass from it.......but the 1-2lbs it might give will mature over time with steroid use and that 1-2lb might become 7-10lbs in years to come.....


ahh i see thanks for explaining


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it is used for both, my point being it is not great that does not mean it does not happen......it is all down to what you expect from it and as i said in my initial post you will not get Mass from it.......but the 1-2lbs it might give will mature over time with steroid use and that 1-2lb might become 7-10lbs in years to come.....


You gave some very insightful information PScarb, I'm a strong believer that food is only way to gain mass but I guess I wanted to know which will aid in the quest for mass. Now let's say a cycle looked like this:

- test e 700 mg

- deca 300 mg

- slin eod 15 iu total each day split throughout the day

Now where would I fit GH and/or igf lr3 (or igf DES)


----------

